# TUTORIEL : Comment modifier l'apparence de Mac OSX



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

*Mise à jour 06/08:
Retrouvez notre nouveau tutoriel customisation de Mac OS X, encore plus complet !

---

Partie 1 :*

Mac OSX est déjà très beau, mais il existe de nombreux moyens de modifier son apparence. Nous allons essayer dans ce tutoriel de vous présenter le maximum de moyens et d'astuces disponibles pour vous aider à modifier l'apparence de votre OSX favori.

Il faut savoir qu'il existe de très nombreux logiciels disponibles, nous les diviserons en 2 categories : les gratuits et les payants. Toutefois, si vous trouvez un logiciel gratuit qui correspond à vos besoins, n'hésitez pas à faire un petit don au developpeur.

 *1. Nous allons commencer par le fond d'ecran ou " wallpaper " :*

Le wallpaper est l'élément le plus important, c'est lui qui donne le " Ton " à votre bureau, ces codes couleurs vous permettent ensuite d'accorder vos icônes, votre thème, c'est aussi l'élément qui fonctionne le plus à l'affectif.

*Première Solution : la création de votre fond d'écran :*

 *Gratuit :* The Gimp. Si vous avez besoin d'aide pour ce type de logiciel, rendez vous sur le forum  arts graphiques.

 *Payant :* Adobe Photoshop ou Adobe Illustrator.Pour cela vous devrez maitriser des logiciels d'édition. 

A noter une initiative intéressante realisée par Ultraman sur son site, tutoriaux French Studio qui a crée des tutoriaux vidéos pour photoshop, vous pouvez apprendre à faire des effets de réflection, des cadres, effet scotch...qui peuvent vous permettre de réaliser vos fonds d'écran. Vous trouverez aussi sur son forum spécialisé des aides, des releases intéressantes et des interviews d'auteurs talentueux : iMagine

*Deuxième Solution : la recherche de votre fond d'écran :*

Là, encore 2 solutions s'ouvrent à vous :

Les sites généralistes:

GuiPulp
Widescreen Wallpapers
WallpaMac
Customize.org
DeviantArt
Pixelgirl
Theapplecollection
Interfacelift
Macdesktops
Resexcellence
Hebus
Dow Wallpaper
Socksoff
Mandolux

Sur des sites d'auteurs:

Nuance Group
PixelHuset
Tatiana Irintcheeva
French Studio
e-sh
Florian freundt
HybridWorks
MikWorks
nDesign studios
Fabien Egot
Vlad sutdios
4impressions
studiotwentyeight
Desktopography
Rayform design
Semafore


*Appliquer des fonds d'écran :*
Pour modifier votre fond d'écran, allez dans les préférences système puis bureau et économiseur d'écran.

 *Payant :* Vous pouvez aussi utiliser deskshade qui propose des fonctions supplémentaires ( transition, glisser-déposer et etc... ). A noter que Fruit Menu permet d'appliquer une image directement en fond d'écran grâce à la personnalisation du menu contextuel.

 *Gratuit :*  Vous pouvez utiliser Desktopia,  Desky ou bien le widget Set Wallpaper.

*Les logiciels sympathiques pour vos fonds d'écrans:*

*DesktopMoviePlayer* vous permet de remplacer un wallpaper par une vidéo : DesktopMoviePlayer. 

*Wallsaver* : Permet d'appliquer un économiseur d'écran en fond d'écran : Wallsaver. 

Real Player : On lance la video (.ram par exemple) et on clique sur Diffuser -> Pleins ecran sur le bureau. Comme ça fini les videos qu'ont ne pouvaient pas mettre en fond d'écran.

Photo Desktop :vous permet de déposer des photos sur votre bureau.


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

*Mise à jour 06/08:
Retrouvez notre nouveau tutoriel customisation de Mac OS X, encore plus complet !

---

**Partie 2 :*

 *2. Nous allons ensuite nous pencher sur les thèmes et les polices d'écritures:*

Le thème est un élément complexe qui touche à toutes les interfaces de logiciels écrites en cocoa, des logiciels de plus en plus puissant peuvent réellement modifier l'apparence de ceux ci.

*Les logiciels :*

 *Gratuit :* 

*Iridum* est un thème pour Tiger qui modifie l'apparence de Mac OS X en ôtant leur robe de métal aux applications concernées et au Finder. Ce thème intègre un installeur, il ne nécessite donc pas de programme externe : Iridium

*Uno* idem que pour Irridium, ne nécessite donc pas de programme externe : Uno

*ThemeChanger* est une application qui permet de changer le thème de MAC OSX, néanmoins, le nombre de thèmes est faible et l'application n'est pas très puissante, il conviendra donc aux utilisateurs désirant changer leur barre de menu et certaines applications Apple ( Safari... ) : ThemeChanger

 *Payant :*

*Shapeshifter* est le logiciel qui permet la modification complète de Mac OSX, il est très puissant, intègre plusieurs options qui peuvent changer le thème mais aussi les icônes, les fonds d'écran, les curseurs de souris ( en rajoutant un add-on payant lui aussi ), il permet de télécharger dans son interface des thèmes récents.... bref c'est un logiciel assez incontournable pour la modification de Mac OSX. Son seul défaut, son prix 20$ : Shapeshifter

*Silk* permet de modifier les polices du système : Silk

*Trouver des thèmes: *

Sur des sites généralistes:

MacThemes
Resexcellence
InterfaceLift
MacUpdate

Sur des sites d'auteurs:

MaxThemes
Swizcore
Xiap
Mc Do Design
Digital Ramen

*Trouver des polices: *

daFont
Webpagepublicity 

*Créer ses thèmes: *

Vous avez aussi la possibilité de créer votre propre thème, attention réservée aux spécialistes, c'est assez difficile.

ThemePark

Je vous conseille ce wiki : VanillaSoap


----------



## AuGie (27 Janvier 2006)

*Mise à jour 06/08:
Retrouvez notre nouveau tutoriel customisation de Mac OS X, encore plus complet !

---

**Partie 3 :*

 *3. Les rois de la customisation : les icônes *

Les icônes sont partout: dossier, application, système, dock... ils en existent énormément, pour tout les goûts et toutes les couleurs.

*Modifier les icones :*

Il existe toujours la bonne vieille façon mais elle est très lente et contraignante:
Un video vous expliquant la modification : mov 2.3Mo 

Un tutoriel pour modifier l'icone du système : Tini's

Via un logiciel :

 *Gratuit :* 

*FinderIconCM* rajoute un menu contextuel qui vous permet de réaliser l'opération de copier-coller automatiquement FinderIconCM

 *Payant :*

*CandyBar* est un outil absolument génial qui vous permet de modifier toutes les icônes de votre système ainsi que les icônes d'applications. Il fonctionne principalement par glisser-deposer. Il est aussi capable de sauvegarder vos configurations d'icônes sous la forme d'iContainers, pratique quand l'on veut donner ou redonner une apparence précise à ses icones. Vous trouverez sur le site internet de Candybar des vidéos vous expliquant les différentes fonctions de ce logiciel.  Candybar

*Classer ses icônes  :*

 *Gratuit :* 

*ASTICONES* est le premier logiciel de navigation d'icônes spécialement réalisé pour MacOSX. Il est destiné à faciliter la personnalisation de l'apparence de vos dossiers et fichiers, et la gestion des icônes que vous téléchargez sur le net. En plus il est réalisé par Spyro, membre de Mac Génération....Asticones

 *Payant :*

*Pixadex* est l'equivalent d'iPhoto mais pour les icônes. Il intègre Spotlight, importe les images, gère tout les formats d'icônes... Il intègre aussi une zone QuickDrop, vous selectionnez un icône, il apparait dans la zone QuickDrop et vous glissez dans cette zone n'importe quel fichier et boom, le fichier a changé d'icône : Pixadex

*Trouver des icônes :*

Sur des sites généralistes:

DeviantArt icons
YellowIcon
Iconfactory
InterfaceLift
Pixelgirl
Resexcellence

Sur des sites d'auteurs:
Laurent Baumann
David Lanham
Dirceu Veiga
Kenishi Yoshida
Susumu Yoshida
widgetwidget
Cian Walsh
Zyotism Aesthetics
Cyril Seillet
cocoricones
Sascha Höhne
Macinside
Natobox
missiku_San
Kol
Pixelhuset

*Convertir ses icônes :*

Ils arrivent parfois que les icônes ne sont disponibles qu'au format PNG. Vous pouvez utiliser Pixadex ( Payant), qui est capable d'importer les PNG, ICO, ICNS, ou Pic2icon (gratuit)... 

*Creer ses icônes :*

Une excellente adresse qui regroupe des logiciels pour créer ses propres icônes, attention toutefois, vous trouverez des logiciels  *Gratuit* et *Payant* : Cocoricones


----------



## AuGie (27 Janvier 2006)

*Mise à jour 06/08:
Retrouvez notre nouveau tutoriel customisation de Mac OS X, encore plus complet !


---

**Partie 4 :*

 *4. Le Dock*

Le dock est une invention géniale, c'est un lanceur-hors pair, il est joli et pratique. On peut grâce à des applications supplémentaires lui rajouter des options, certaines trés pratiques. Ces applications peuvent aussi modifier la transparence du fond, la bordure, l'ombre....

 *Gratuit :*

*ClearDock* est un haxie qui permet de modifier l'apparence du dock, le contour, la transparence et la couleur du fond : ClearDock

*Dock Color* équivalent a Cleardock: description

*Dock Divider* permet d'appliquer des espaces entre les icônes: Dock Divider
Egalement en passant par le Terminal pour Leopard.

*Dockainer:* un second Dock dont le fonctionnement repose sur un système de pages, des pages où stocker, grâce au glisser-déposer, autant d&#8217;applications, de documents ou de dossiers qu&#8217;on en veut. Il peut en outre se cacher dans un coin de l&#8217;écran.  Dockainer

 *Payant :*

*TransparentDock* est un logiciel complet, permettant de modifier son dock a sa guise :  Transparent Dock
*A-Dock* permet de substituer le dock par un autre, dont les possibilités graphiques sont plus importantes mais aussi de placer la corbeille sur le bureau, ainsi qu'une navigation accrue : A-Dock

 *5. La barre des menus*

Il existe une multitude d'applications permettant d'avoir dans sa barre des menus des renseignements utiles.

*Les logiciels :*

 *Gratuit :*

Tiger Launchermet de lancer vos applications depuis la barre des menus. Compatible depuis Puma (Mac OSX.1)

Astuce permettant de customiser l'affichage de l'heure et de la date.

Butler: Permet d'afficher n'importe quel dossier avec l'icône de son choix et bien plus encore. 

Menupics: Permet de modifier l'apparence des icônes d'origines. 

MenuShade: Permet d'ombrer la barre des menus.

You control tunes: le must pour contrôler iTunes depuis la barre des menus. 

ByteController: Une alternative moins complète que You Control: Tunes. 

MenuMeters : Programme vous permettant d'afficher les informations ( disque dur, réseau, processeur, mémoire ) en mode texte ou graphique. Merci  Dark Templar

 *Payant :*

Iclock: Permet de paramètrer de manière plus avancée l'affichage de l'heure. 

Weatherpop: Permet d'afficher les prévisions météo (trés belles icônes)

High priority: affiche une petite icône donnant accès à la liste des tâches gérées par ailleurs avec iCal. Le logiciel permet aussi de créer ou de modifier des tâches directement. 

WeatherMenu: Idem 

Synergy: Permet de piloter iTunes au travers de boutons dont l'apparence est customisable, apporte aussi de nombreuses fonctionnalités à ITunes. 

Autres logiciels: voir la liste.


 *6. Les Widgets*
Cette section concerne les gadgets Dashboard et Konfabulator 

*Les logiciels :*

 *Gratuit :* 

Dashboard

Dashboard: technologie créee par Apple et incluse sur Mac OsX depuis Tiger (préférences systèmes > dashboard et exposé).
Trouver des widgets pour Dashboard: 

dashboardlineup.com
DashboardWidgets - Community for Designers, Developers, and Users of Dashboard Widgets
machine chat rooms dashboard widget at widgetmachine.com
Portail d'informations
Apple - Téléchargements - Dashboard

Konfabulator:
Logiciel récemment racheté par Yahoo !, et compatible avec Windows : Konfabulator

Trouver des widgets pour Konfabulator: Widget Gallery

 *7. Capture d'écran et hébergement d'image*

*Pour réaliser des captures d'écran*

En pressant simultanément les touches pomme + maj + 3, vous obtiendrez une capture de votre écran (au format PNG si vous êtes sur Tiger). Remarque: il faut utiliser la touche 3 qui est au dessus de la touche "Z", et non celle du clavier numérique de droite.

Pour créer une image de prévisualisation de votre capture d'écran, utiliser le logiciel gratuit Snapshooter : Snapshooter. Vous pouvez télécharger des thèmes Snapshooter supplémentaires sur Ozz design.

*Pour héberger des captures d'écran*

1) Utiliser les pièces jointes de Mac Génération (au format jpg ou png, la taille des images doit être de ---xxxx pixels).

2) Poster votre bureau dans la galerie des forums (catégorie votre bureau mac osx) : Galerie MacGénération

3) Si vous possédez un logiciel FTP et un serveur web, vous pouvez héberger sur ce dernier votre capture d'écran ainsi que l'image de prévisualisation.

Nous avons essayé de regrouper la maximum d'astuces et de liens... Bien entendu, ce tutorial n'est pas exhaustif et sera en perpétuel mouvement. N'hesitez pas a nous signaler

Cordialement
AuGie et Tumb            des erreurs de liens, et vos suggestions que nous rajouterons avec grand plaisir.


----------

